# Should I top up?? Help please??



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay, trying again - please, if you can repsond - two of my gorgeous ones aren't gaining much

now only three days old - little girl was a wee dot at birth, 64g, went up to 95g, then 107g today is only 109g. So in 24hours has only gained 2g BUT in 72 hours has gained 45g which is an average of 15g a day. 

big boy - 91g at birth, went to 128g then dropped 5g (but scales might have playing up) and went to 122g and today is 125g. So in 24hours has gained 3g BUT in 72 hours has 34g which is an average of 11 and a bit gs a day. He's the one I'm a bit more worried about.

My gut instinct is to leave it another day as they have both put on and if tomorrow is only a small gain again or a drop to supplement - I have everything I need just wary of jumping in too quickly.

Both kittens are lively, seeking food, and being the same as their siblings. The others put on 13g, 9g and 13g each today

I will supplement now if the consensus is that it is right to do so. What do you think?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i wouldnt really like to say regarding this as if you did lose any babies i would feel to blame. i would go with your instincts. i hope somebody can come along very quickly to give advise. have you topped up such young kittens before successfully. x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No - that's why I'm inclined to wait a little.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Id leave too spid its like this any gain is good even small gain its like babies they are all different,maybe they did their 'poo's' so it doesnt look like they gained much im sure you'l find they will be just fine.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Topping up will do no harm at all, and can only be of benefit in a situation like this. If it was me, I would definitely top up, even if only for a few days. I would use a home made formula as I have always had more success with them. If they are getting enough from their mother, they wont want it anyway.


----------



## me1bee (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd day wait another 24 hrs. I weigh all my kittens twice daily for the first 4 weeks. I have pages & pages of all my previous kitten weights, a gain or sustain is better than a loss. Your mama cats milk may be a little slow to come in. 
The more they suckle on mama cat, the more milk she will produce so I would only complimentary feed if 1) the kitten is LOOSING or not gaining ANY weight. or 2) the mama cat is struggling with a large litter. 
There is a risk of aspiration by bottle feeding so young, its a worry for me every time - I only do it if there seems no safer option.
You can also try to observe a feed, and you may see two are going for the same teat. Mine will never change teat despite mama cat having 8! but then one will feed as the other sleeps as long as the mama cat is happy to stay put with them.
eg -mine are 12 days old now - here is the weight gain of the smallest one. :birthweight 79g, 77g, 74g, 78g, 76g, 80g, 85g, 94g, 107g, 120g, 134g, 147g, 157g. Thats the tiny one, the others are all over 200g. But the tiny one is on an akward teet right uner her armpit!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

My personal feeling is to leave them alone for now but watch closely. I think it takes a while for the milk to get established and to step in too early could cause the queen to not produce as much milk. 

It is just my personal instinct to watch and not step in unless I have to. I think even then I would be more inclined to feed the 64g kitten and I'd give the boy another day, as that is a low birth weight, rather than risk possibly hand rearing two kittens. As he was big at birth he would have to take a lot of milk to sustain his weight yet the first milk he would have got is colostrum so less calories. I wouldn't be worried unless he loses again I think. 

Good luck


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks all - that's helped lots - I am going to leave it for now and keep a vigilant eye. (I've also noticed my scales are playing up - so have new ones now and will use both until I am sure on weights). They are both warm and wiggly and suckling every time I look - both on good low down teats! I am wary of ending up having to hand rear them when maybe I just needed to let them get on with it. The other 3 are gaining well so hopefully mums milk is coming in well.

I am a bit of the opinion that they have to suckle to stimulate mum and it is early days, and they did gain even if a little. 

Nice to see those gains me1bee - gives me hope.

When Minnii had her first litter they were very early; 58 days! And had weights of 56g and 58g (one had died in the womb (135g!! and deformed) and started to go manky hence the early birth) - they were a struggle to keep going!! When they left home at 13 weeks both (girls) were over 1.5kg!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It sounds OK to me, I'd give it another day or two before topping up.

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Liz.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I dont know how many is in the litter but a gain is a gain and I would be happy to leave alone for now. I would also watch and see that the stronger ones arent always getting the best nipples.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Another who would wait and watch.

I also have 2 sets of scales, to double check any concerns.


----------

